# Import of fishes and plants



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi all,

If I wish to export fish and plants to USA or Europe, do I need to apply any permits?
Is there any website I can refer to?

Thank you


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends on where you are located.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes.... any maybe disease checking or something like that
Ah by the way... as some members here know that I'm in Vietnam and about to move to the US next year, I plan to bring my betta along. Will that be possible? And if yes, what should I do? Well I mean the paperwork first, not aboutt he tips for moving.... I'll ask later lol
Well thanks


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I doubt you will have a huge deal getting a betta over here. You'll have no problems getting him on the plane, but you may have some problems when you get to the us. I would just claim it when you get to customs, explain the situation (its a pet, you are moving here, etc), show them the betta (or let them find it in your bag, sometimes they can be quite invasive) let them check for any other "exotic" animal or plant, and most likely since its so common here in the us for people to have a betta, they won't think twice about it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Of course you need export permits, but I haven't the foggiest idea where to get them in your country.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for your replies...

Just sending an item like a small plant will need an export permit too?
umm...
then how bout the USA custom? If the plant is well-known, then it should be allowed to pass?
I am from singapore


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

plants are pretty restricted when being shipped to the US. By the way, why do you want to in the first place?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

I am thinking of exporting plants to USA or europe...
Just wonder if it's workable?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sharman, I believe it is once your have contract for the trading. Import from other countries is quite common in the states rite?
Ok... thanks Fishfirst! How about I make contact with the US airports? Is it possible?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

look it up in yellowbook.com just type in the airport you are flying into, and the city name.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your best bet is to find a transshipper. They are already established and can get your items through. Obtaining a permit for yourself will end up costing more than the items are worth. You would need to export a lot to recoup the costs. Many betta breeders do this also.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

transshipper? Sorry but what is it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Transshippers are people who sell things they do not have.
That is, they buy and sell and ship stuff, but they do it by having the person they buy something from send the stuff directly to the one they sold it to. 
For example, a fish company in Los Angeles would sell some fish from Hawaii to a wholesaler in Atlanta, and he would have the guy in Hawaii send the fish directly to the guy in Atlanta without them ever going to his place in Los Angeles. Well, technically they would go through Los Angeles in this case, but this is a bad example. This method of buying and selling is called transhipping.
The tricky part is all the work involved in making it possible for the guy in Hawaii to send the fish directly to Atlanta. That's what transhippers do. Okay, again, Hawaii is a bad example since it's a State, but replace "Hawaii" with "Indonesia" and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh I see... Thanks very much, theOldSalt.


----------

